

Can you try out my 3d game? - jamielee

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;javascriptjamie.weebly.com&#x2F;my-demos.html<p>Tell me what you think! Colors too bright? Is it slow? Feedback would be much appreciated!
======
chrisBob
Safari just says that my browser doesn't support the curser lock API.

Once I got it going the biggest complaint is that the floor needs some texture
to give a frame of reference for movement. Hard edges on the boxes would also
help, and would give more perspective even without worrying about lighting, or
boxes with multi-colored faces.

